# Tips for an Egyptian Halloween



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

We did our Egyptian room for the first time last year.
It wasn't really anything big, just some hieroglyphics painted on the wall with a fake mummy and a live actor. This year we are making a "crypt" where somebody can lay so when the patrons walk by, the person will jump out.
As far as decorations, you can make a mummy out of plastic wrap, duct tape, a mask and some fabric. My whole mummy I made for this year only cost me 14 bucks!
Paint some hieroglyphics on the wall and bam! Instant Egyptian theme!

Here are some pictures from our 07 haunt:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/100_0865.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/100_0805.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/100_0804.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2007/100_0803.jpg

You can also check out:
Mummy's Curse
Tons of great ideas on there too!


----------



## AmyB (Sep 17, 2008)

Those are some awesome graphics!! I am not that talented of a painter but maybe I could fake it. Did you use plywood? I was thinking of using poster paper to make a wall scene setter. 

I want to make a pyramid for my front entrance. Thinking of incorporating snakes, spiders, mummies, beetles (scarabs). Going to try to get my husband to build a sarcophagus--not sure how this will come together. 

Any additional ideas are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Well you could make a wooden frame and cover it with painted canvas to make your pyramid...

And on that website they had a sarcophagus they made from pink foam... I know I couldn't pull it off but maybe have an artistic friend help out?

If I think of anything else I'll let you know!


----------



## AmyB (Sep 17, 2008)

Any more ideas on the Egyptian theme? You had some great ones last time.


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Things that immediately come to mind: papyrus, pyramids, sphynx, mummies, hieroglyphs, canopic jars, sarcophagus, the Book of the Dead, the weighing of the hearts, Anubis (God of the dead), and Osiris (God of the underworld). 
Are you trying to recreate a burial chamber? An embalming scene? A temple?


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

You can also do the burial of the common people...It was usually a wrapped body with some jars. My idea would be to take a blucky and mummy it. Lay it on it's side in a semi-fetal position with jars and beads around it. You can make these really creepy with the scarabs and may a rubber cobra. Out door would be best as you could dig a shallow hole for them, like they've newly been discovered. Oh and set up an Excavation tent, with lantern, parchment, pen, canteen, a cot (if you can find one) or sleeping bag. Maybe have a dead body on the cot as thought the Curse got him. Scorpions, snakes, scarabs and lots of busted ceramic jars. Think out side the crypt as well as inside. This theme is perfect for the bottomless pit idea. (Where you take a two-way mirror and a regular mirror and mount them as bottom and top of some tub or well looking thing. do the inside walls of it like the stones used to build the smaller step pyramids and add some lighting. (There's a how to here someone on these). It could be the tunnel into another chamber. If you have a long hallway you can do the same effect with a mirror at the end. 
Another idea is to have a wall covered in rock paper and take a bag of bones and make a mummied arm that is reaching through a break in the stones.

I gotta quit...I'll be changing my theme if I don't. Hee hee


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

Great work Front Yard Fright!

AmyB,
We are thinking of having a "Valley of the Kings" theme with each room being a different pharoah's tomb.
We would place signs in front of each room for example "Tomb of Tut Ankh Amun NO: 62" with a map of the tomb. You can print these maps out here http://www.thebanmappingproject.com/sites/pdfs/kv62.pdf

In the rooms we will have the Kings cartouches (easy to draw) and "fake" Gold layed out across tables. If I have the time I will make minature versions of the pharaoh's sarcophagus along with my other halloween decorations that I can make fit the theme like my mummy.

Here are some sites that I found usefull: 
Theban Mapping Project 
Egypt: The Valley of the Kings on the West Bank at Luxor (Ancient Thebes)


----------



## AmyB (Sep 17, 2008)

We did our Egyptian party this past weekend and I wanted to share some of our pictures with you.

aboniol - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Our parties are always kid-oriented. We had boxes to make a tunnel which opened into a "room" containing a pool spray painted and filled with sand. I put treasures into the sand such as ring pops, gum, action figures, fake knives, bubble... Each child was given a light when entering and allowed to dig for treasure. 

For activities we had musical tombstones and painting little pumpkins. We were going to have a wrap a mummy game but ran out of time after three hayrides and the other games. 

For food we served mummy dogs, meatballs, deviled egg eyeballs, cocktail weinies, ham roll-ups arranged like snakes, cookies, chips and dips and a huge crockpot of chili with fixings. We had very little food left and everyone seemed to have a great time. The little ones were asking for next year's theme before they left. A lot of work but worth it in the end!!!!!

Enjoy the pics and please leave me feedback if you have time.


----------

